# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Ultracarga II [Βασιλική Κ. - Vasiliki K]

## pantelis2009

Ένα νέο κλασσικού τύπου (παντόφλα) το Βασιλική Κ θα ξεκινήσει σύντομα στο Πέραμα και οι πρώτες πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα είναι 65 μέτρα.
Περισσότερα ....όταν ξεκινήσει. 
Υ.Γ. Μήπως μπορούν οι κλέφτες ειδήσεων .....από άλλα site να μας πουν σε ποιο ναυπηγείο ......θα κατασκευαστή, ποιος θα είναι ο ναυπηγός του και ποιος ο πλοιοκτήτης του???? Γιατί εγώ το ξέρω και όταν θα ξεκινήσει θα ανεβάσω και τις πρώτες του φωτο.

----------


## sotos89

Αμήν!!!Να και ενα ανοιχτό κλασσικού τύπου που είχε 5 χρόνια να κατασκευαστεί μετα τα τελευταία ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ που έπεσα αν δεν κάνω λαθος το 2011.Μήπως ξέρετε για ποιά γραμμή προορίζεται γιατί αν κρινω απο το μέγεθος του λογικά είτε στον Ευβοικό είτε στο Ριο-Αντιρριο(μακάρι να βλέπαμε ενα καινουργιο πλοιο στη γραμμη μιας και σε λίγο καιρό τα πράγματα θα είναι ιδιαίτερα δυσκολα) αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις που θα παει αν και είναι πολύ νωρίς ακομη.

----------


## SteliosK

Καλή ναυπήγηση να έχει το παντοφλάκι.




> Αμήν!!!Να και ενα ανοιχτό κλασσικού τύπου που είχε 5 χρόνια να κατασκευαστεί μετα τα τελευταία ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ


Φίλε sotos89 είχαμε και την κατασκευή του *Ελαφονησος*  που ξεκίνησε τον Οκτώβρη του 2014 όπως μας είχε ενημερώσει ο Παντελής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αμήν!!!Να και ενα ανοιχτό κλασσικού τύπου που είχε 5 χρόνια να κατασκευαστεί μετα τα τελευταία ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ που έπεσα αν δεν κάνω λαθος το 2011.


Καμμία απολύτως σχέση. To _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ Τ_ καθελκύστηκε το 2009 και το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ_ το 2010 (8 Μαίου).




> Φίλε sotos89 είχαμε και την κατασκευή του *Ελαφονησος*  που ξεκίνησε τον Οκτώβρη του 2014 όπως μας είχε ενημερώσει ο Παντελής.


Μετά το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ_ που καθελκύστηκε 8/5/2010 και πριν το _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ (καθέλκυση 27/4/2015) είχαμε επίσης : _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ (20 Μαίου 2010), _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ_ (Ιούλιος 2010), _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Β.Ρ._ (Μάιος 2011) και τέλος μετά το ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ (αν και είχε ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται νωρίτερα) το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ IV_ (Ιούνιος 2015).

----------


## sotos89

Kαλά και οι δυο εχετε απολύτως δίκιο αλλα εγω φταιω γιατι παρέλειψα να πω οτι δεν εχει κατασκευαστει εδω και αρκετα χρονια παντόφλα τετιου μεγεθους που να εξυπηρετουν μεγαλες πορθμειακες γραμμες.Οσο για τις ημερομηνίες μην με παρεξηγείτε εχουμε και κάποια ηλικία........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

65 μέτρα σίγουρα δεν είναι μικρό πλοίο όπως ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ, ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ  ΠΟΡΟΥ κλπ που αναφέραμε πριν, ωστόσο δεν το λες και μεγάλο. Ας θυμηθούμε  ότι τα σύγχρονα ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ Τ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ, ΑΜΑΛΘΕΙΑ είναι 75μετρα, το  ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ της Αιδηψού σχεδόν 100άρι, και δεν μιλάμε για τα αμφίπλωρα  που σχεδόν όλα είναι από 90 μέτρα και πάνω. Για να δούμε για ποιά γραμμή  προορίζεται............

Όσο για το όνομα του, όταν το διάβασα Παντελή, το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα  είναι ότι πλέον θα έχουμε και ένα ......ζευγαράκι παντόφλες, το ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ  δηλαδή και το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ (λες να 'ναι και του ίδιου πλοιοκτήτη ???)  !!!!!

----------


## sotos89

Kαλα το Ποσειδώνας της Αιδηψου είναι 78 μετρα και οχι 100(αλοίμονο αν υπάρχει τετοια παντοφλα).Πάντος στο ΑΙΣ αναφέρεται το μηκος του πλοίου πως είναι κοντα στα 100 μετρα οπως ειπες φιλε Γιώργο αλλά δεν είναι ετσι .Eξάλλου αν κάποιος δει το πωλητήριο του σκάφους θα δεί οτι αναγραφει σαν μήκος τα 78 μετρα.Εχω παρατηρησει και σε πολλα πλοία και του Ριου -Αντιρριου οτι κρατανε το πλάτος τους σωστο και βάζουν ενα μήκος ασχετο.Για παραδειγμα το Αγιος Γεώργιος Αιδηψου το αναγραφουν πως είναι 50 μετρα μήκος ενω ειναι 77-78  μέτρα .....

----------


## Appia_1978

Μπορεί να προορίζεται και για αντικατάσταση του Άγιος Γεράσιμος.

----------


## sotos89

Πιστεύω οτι είναι πολύ νωρίς να κρίνουμε για το τι θα κάνει το πλοίο .Ολα τα σενάρια είναι ανοιχτα.Δεν γνωρίζουμε τον πλοιοκτήτη που απο το Κ μετα του ονόματος που ακολουθεί συνήθως μπορουμε να υποψιαστουμε τον πλοικτητη χωρίς αυτο πάντα να είναι απαραίτητο.Τωρα αν ο πλοικτήτης εχει σχεση με την Κεφαλονιά ή είναι ο ιδιος που έχει το Βασος Κ και για αν προορίζεται ειδίκά για την Κεφαλονιά για να αντικαταστήσει το Αγιος Γεράσιμος θα το μάθουμε στην πορεία...........Πάντος Γιώργο το 65 μετρα είναι σχετικό.Δεν σημαίνει απαραιτήτως οτι το πλοίο θα είναι μετριας χωριτικότητας.Να σου υπενθυμήσω οτι πολλα πλοια είχαν το αναλογο μήκος αλλα είχαν αποκληση καμια 40αρια ιχ στη χωρητικότητα αφου δεν γνωρίζουμε το πλάτος του πλοιου.Να φέρω ενα παραδειγμα πλοια που είχαν αυτο το μηκος ήταν ο Ναυτης Ι και ο Σχοίπαντας του Ριου που το πρώτο χώραγε 103 ιχ και είχε 18-19 μέτρα πλάτος το δε Σχοιπαντας το πολύ 60 ιχ με 12-13 μέτρα πλάτος.......

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαίρομαι που ένα νέο θέμα στο Nautilia.gr .......πήρε φωτιά, αλλά είσαστε ....λάθος σε όσα έχουν γραφτεί μέχρι τώρα. Όπως έγραψα και στο 1ο ποστ ....ξέρω .....ορισμένα πράγματα...περισσότερα από εσάς, αλλά θα τα δούμε στην πορεία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του ποστ του Παντελή, να δούμε κάποιες ακόμα χθεσινές φωτό του πλοίου από το ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ, αλλά και μαζί με το ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙΙ που κατασκευάζεται στο διπλανό ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

IMG_0017.jpg__IMG_0002__.jpg__IMG_0022__.jpg__IMG_0081__.jpg__IMG_0088__.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/05/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Βασιλική Κ έπεσε σήμερα από το ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ (φωτο από το φίλο Γιώργο) και αφού έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό που έπιασε μέχρι 13,2 μίλια, επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Βασιλική Κ έπεσε σήμερα από το ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ (φωτο από το φίλο Γιώργο) και αφού έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό που έπιασε μέχρι 13,2 μίλια, επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια.


Να το δούμε λοιπόν το πλοίο σήμερα το πρωί στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ, βαμμένο στα μπλε, και με κατακίτρινη πλέον όλη του την υπερκατασκευή..... και σ' όποιον αρέσει (προσωπικά δεν, αλλά δεν μου πίπτει και λόγος).

IMG_0005.jpg
_Πέραμα - 27/05/2017_

Λίγα λεπτά αργότερα, αφαιρέθηκε η σκάλα πλώρα, ανέβηκε ο καταπέλτης και ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία καθέλκυσης.

IMG_0027.jpg__IMG_0061.jpg__IMG_0074.jpg__IMG_0075.jpg
_Πέραμα - 27/05/2017_

Να προσθέσω ακόμα (όπως γράψαμε και στο θέμα του αμφίπλωρου), πως επιβεβαίωσα σήμερα την πληροφορία (που είχαμε εδώ και αρκετό καιρό) και αφορούσε το ότι μαζί με το _ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ_ έχει επίσης πουληθεί στο Μεξικό και το _ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΙΙ_, και κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα θα πραγματοποιήσουν μαζί το υπερατλαντικό τους ταξίδι.

Τέλος, και μόνο για την "ιστορία", να θυμηθούμε ένα άλλο πλοίο στα (στα ίδια και κάπως ιδιαίτερα μοτίβα χρωματισμού) που είχε περάσει παλαιότερα από τα μέρη μας και είχε παραμείνει σε ντάνα της Ελευσίνας για αρκετό καιρό, το _RROLINE_ _(φωτό)_.

----------


## andria salamis

> Να το δούμε λοιπόν το πλοίο σήμερα το πρωί στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ, βαμμένο στα μπλε, και με κατακίτρινη πλέον όλη του την υπερκατασκευή..... και σ' όποιον αρέσει (προσωπικά δεν, αλλά δεν μου πίπτει και λόγος).
> 
> IMG_0005.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 27/05/2017_
> 
> Λίγα λεπτά αργότερα, αφαιρέθηκε η σκάλα πλώρα, ανέβηκε ο καταπέλτης και ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία καθέλκυσης.
> 
> IMG_0027.jpg__IMG_0061.jpg__IMG_0074.jpg__IMG_0075.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 27/05/2017_
> ...


Απο μακριά ειδα το περίεργο για έμενα χρώμα,και μολις βγήκα στα παλούκια,πήγα κοντά να δω!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το Βασιλική Κ έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Και το Βασιλική Κ έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.


Αναμενόμενο !!!




> Να προσθέσω ακόμα (όπως γράψαμε και στο θέμα του αμφίπλωρου), πως επιβεβαίωσα σήμερα την πληροφορία (που είχαμε εδώ και αρκετό καιρό) και αφορούσε το ότι μαζί με το _ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ_ έχει επίσης πουληθεί στο Μεξικό και το _ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΙΙ_, και κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα θα πραγματοποιήσουν μαζί το υπερατλαντικό τους ταξίδι.


Και σήμερα, όταν έγραψα την μεθόρμιση του _ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΙΙ_ στον μώλο ΔΕΗ, ήθελα να γράψω πως ήμουν βέβαιος ότι θα το ακολουθήσει εκεί και το _ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ_. Αλλά....... ποστάριζα στα κλεφτά από την δουλειά, οπότε που να βρω χρόνο !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κι αφού έχουμε δει το πλοίο σε φωτό από τον δεξαμενισμό και την καθέλκυση του στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ, να μην τον δούμε και στον μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι ??? Σε σημερινές φωτό, λίγα μόλις μέτρα δεξιά του "ομόσταβλου" πλέον _ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΙΙ_. 

IMG_0077.jpg__IMG_0080.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 03/06/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχοντας την φαεινή ιδέα   να ψάξω στο shipspotting για φωτό με επιβατηγά - φέρρυ στο _Μεξικό_, σε  χρώματα μπλε και κίτρινο και βέβαια ίδιο μοτίβο βαφής με αυτό που είδαμε  σε φωτό τόσο στο _ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΛΗΣ ΙΙ_ όσο και στο _ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ_, βρήκα φωτό από τέσσερα μικρά επιβατηγά, και ακολούθως το site της εταιρείας τους.

Πρόκειται για την εταιρεία _ULTRAMAR_ _(εδώ)_ η οποία όπως διαβάζουμε στην ιστοσελίδα της διαθέτει δεκατέσσερα "Passenger Ferry" και δραστηριοποιείται στις γραμμή _Playa del Carmen - Cozumel_ (γνωστή σε εμάς αφού εκεί δουλεύει και το TRANSCARIBE I - πρώην ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VII) αλλά και λίγο βορειότερα στην γραμμή _Cancun - Isla Mujeres_.

Λογικά λοιπόν (και κρατώντας πάντα τις απαραίτητες επιφυλάξεις μέχρι να είμαστε βέβαιοι) σε αυτές τις γραμμές θα δουλέψουν και τα δύο μας πλοία για την εταιρεία _ULTRAMAR_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ (προ μίας εβδομάδας), να επιβεβαιώσω ότι η νέα εταιρεία του _ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ_ στο _Μεξικό_ είναι πράγματι η _ULTRAMAR_. Στο πλοίο που συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται στον μόλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι έχει ήδη γραφτεί στα πλαινά του το όνομα της με κίτρινους (στην ίδια απόχρωση με αυτό της υπερκατασκευής) χαρακτήρες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οι πληροφορίες που μου ήρθαν σήμερα το πρωί από τους παλαιούς πλοιοκτήτες του πλοίου (ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΙΙ) και φαίνονται και στην τελευταία φωτο που έχω ανεβάσει το νέο όνομα του πλοίου θα είναι _ULTRACARGA I_, άρα και το Βασιλική Κ μάλλον κάτι παρ' όμοιο θα δούμε.


Λογικό ακούγεται........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπερ και εγένετο.....

Το νέο όνομα του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ είναι πλέον πραγματικότητα, είναι το _ULTRACARGA II_ (να θυμίσω ότι ULTRACARGA I είναι το νέο όνομα του ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΙΙ) και το οποίο έχει δει κολληθεί με ανάγλυφους χαρακτήρες στο δεξί ακρόπλωρο του πλοίου. Να δούμε σημερινές του φωτό από τον μώλο ΔΕΗ,

IMG_0123.jpg__IMG_0126.jpg__IMG_0099.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 24/06/2017_

καθώς και μία ακόμα από το Νέο Ικόνιο, μαζί με το ομόσταβλο του πλέον _ULTRACARGA I_ (ex. ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΙΙ)

IMG_0086.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και το οποίο έχει δει κολληθεί με ανάγλυφους χαρακτήρες στο δεξί ακρόπλωρο του πλοίου.


Φίλτατε,ακρόπρωρο είναι το κοράκι,το απώτατο σημείο της πλώρης το οποίο στα ιστιοφόρα πολλά είχαν κ 1-2 έχουν κ τώρα κάποια ανάγλυφη παράσταση πχ ένα πρόσωπο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μετά την ενδιαφέρουσα παρέμβαση του καλού φίλου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, ας επιστρέψουμε στα του πλοίου.

Όπως είδαμε στις παραπάνω φωτό, τα ανάγλυφα γράμματα του νέου ονόματος είχαν ήδη τοποθετηθεί από το Σάββατο στο δεξί ακρόπλωρο του πλοίου, ενώ σήμερα καλός φίλος που πέρασε από εκεί με πληροφόρησε ότι ξεκίνησαν να τοποθετούνται και στο αριστερό ακρόπλωρο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μετά την ενδιαφέρουσα παρέμβαση του καλού φίλου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, ας επιστρέψουμε στα του πλοίου.
> 
> Όπως είδαμε στις παραπάνω φωτό, τα ανάγλυφα γράμματα του νέου ονόματος είχαν ήδη τοποθετηθεί από το Σάββατο στο δεξί ακρόπλωρο του πλοίου, ενώ σήμερα καλός φίλος που πέρασε από εκεί με πληροφόρησε ότι ξεκίνησαν να τοποθετούνται και στο αριστερό ακρόπλωρο.


Φίλε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να επαναλαμβάνεις κάτι που είναι λάθος. Το σημείο της πλώρης μιάς παντόφλας όπου συνήθως αναγράφεται το όνομά της δεν μπορεί να ονομασθεί ακρόπρωρο.Οι ονομασίες των μερών ενός πλοίου είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες κ δεν είναι δυνατό να χρησιμοποιούνται αυθαίρετα κ να γενικεύονται όπως εδώ στη λογική του "εντάξει, προς το άκρο της πλώρης είναι". Τότε να βάλουμε κ μιά γοργόνα ή τον μουστακαλή που έχει το ρουμάνικο Μircea γιά να δέσει το γλυκό...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τότε να βάλουμε κ μιά γοργόνα ή τον μουστακαλή που έχει το ρουμάνικο Μircea γιά να δέσει το γλυκό...


Καθόλου κακή ιδέα φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ !!! Όσον αφορά βέβαια την γοργόνα (ή ας πούμε έναν γλάρο, ένα δελφίνι), γιατί για .....τον μουστακαλή ακούγεται κάπως παρατραβηγμένο !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ULTRACARGA II_ (ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ) συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται  στον μώλο ΔΕΗ, και λογικά περιμένει μόνο το πέρας των εργασιών που γίνονται στο _ULTRACARGA I_ (ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΙΙ), μιας και δεν φαίνεται να εκτελείται καμμία εργασία επάνω του.

IMG_0045.jpg__IMG_0027.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 08/07/2017 _

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στην ίδια θέση στον μώλο ΔΕΗ πλέον όμως είναι πρυμοδετημένο, κάτι που φαντάζομαι πως έγινε για να βαφτεί (και) εξωτερικά _ο νέος του πρυμιός καταπέλτης_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να το δούμε και σε σημερινή φωτό πρυμοδετημένο πλέον στον μώλο ΔΕΗ με ανοικτούς πρύμα πλώρα τους καταπέλτες του. Παρατηρούμε ότι η γαλανόλευκη κυματίζει ακόμα επί του πλοίου, καθώς και την προσθήκη με ανάγλυφους χαρακτήρες στην πρύμη του αριθμού ΙΜΟ του.

IMG_0109.jpg
_16/07/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα δύο πλοία, _ULTRACARGA I_ και _II_ συνεχίζουν να παραμένουν στον μώλο ΔΕΗ έχοντας συμπληρώσει τρεις (ολάκερους) μήνες παραμονής τους εκεί. Το έτερον δε ομόσταβλο τους, _ULTRACARGA III_ (ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ) εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στη Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0182.jpg
_Μώλος ΔΕΗ - 02/09/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και με την "βούλα" του equasis.org πλέον και για πρώτη φορά (σημερινό update) το πλοίο με το νέο του όνομα _ULTRACARGA II_, με νέα σημαία _Μεξικού_, και πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία (Registered owner & Ship Manager) την _ULTRAMAR FERRY_.

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο εχει συμπληρωσει 5 μηνες που εχει πουληθει στην ultramar  και βρισκεται στο μωλο της Δ.Ε.Η μαζι με το αδελφο του πλοιο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο ΑΤΛΑΣ του Περάματος βρίσκεται πλέον το πλοίο μαζί με το ομόσταβλο _ULTRACARGA I_ (ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΙΙ).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι έμαθα από τον Παντελή (pantelis2009), η πολύμηνη παραμονή των  πλοίων στην χώρα μας μετά την πώληση τους στο Μεξικό, δεν οφείλεται σε  κάποιο τυχόν "οικονομικό πρόβλημα", αλλά έχει να κάνει με τον  προγραμματισμό δρομολόγησης τους από τη νέα τους εταιρεία. Αναμένεται δε  να αναχωρήσουν από την χώρα μας και τα τρία, ULTRACARGA I - II - III,  γύρω στα τέλη Νοεμβρίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον εκπέμπει στο AIS του σαν ULTRACARGA II ενώ τα υπόλοιπα δύο με τα παλαιά τους ονόματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ULTRACARGA II (e.x Βασιλική Κ) έχει πάει (άγνωστο σε μένα γιατί λείπω Αθήνα) μάλλον στο ναυπηγείο Ψαρρού, όπως φαίνεται σε σημερινή μου φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια. Να δω πότε......................θα αλλάξει ο τίτλος του θέματος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!! 

ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ-Κ-92-10-11-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0346.jpg
_11/11/2017_

Στο ναυπηγείο Ψαρρού στο Πέραμα το _ULTRACARGA II_ (πρώην ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ), και σε μία ακόμα φωτό και τα τρία νέα πλοία της ULTRAMAR.

IMG_0373.jpg
_11/11/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το AIS του το πλοίο ήδη βρίσκεται επάνω στο  XIANG YON KOU (Cargo Ship).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Πανέμορφες_ _φωτογραφίες_ από τον καλό φίλο (και εξαιρετικό ship spotter !!!) _Δημήτρη Μεντάκη_ από το shipspotting, με τα τρία πλοία φορτωμένα στο θεριό XIANG YUN KOU !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα αναφέρουμε ότι το πρώην _ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ_ που κατασκευάστηκε το 2016 στο ναυπηγείο Κούταλη (Φρατζέσκου) στο Πέραμα και πρόλαβε μόλις για λίγους μήνες να δουλέψει στην γραμμή Αρκίτσας - Αιδηψού, αναχώρησε από την χώρα μας ως _ULTRACARGA ΙΙ_ πλέον, ανήμερα του Αγίου Νικολάου, στις _6 Δεκεμβρίου 2017_, φορτωμένο μαζί με τα _ULTRACARGA I_ και _IIΙ_ στο πλοίο βαρέων αποστολών _XIANG YUN KOU_ _(φωτό)_ με πρώτο (ενδιάμεσο) προορισμό το Algeciras στην Ισπανία και τελικό το Μεξικό.

Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι οι διαχειριστές του φόρουμ θα αλλάξουν κάποια στιγμή και τον τίτλο του θέματος σε : *Ultracarga II [Βασιλική Κ)*

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η πρώτη τους φωτογραφία στο μακρινό Μεξικό.

ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ-ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ-432-27-12-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως μου έγραψε κάποιος από το Μεξικό στη φωτο με το ULTRACARGA I (e.x Ναύαρχος Αποστόλης ΙΙ)  και ULTRACARGA IΙΙ (e.x Ωρίων ΙΙ) ήδη έφτασε στο Isla Mujeres, Mexico.


Όπως έμαθε ο Παντελής από .....τις πηγές του στο Μεξικό (ως εκεί έφτασε η χάρη του !!!), το _XIANG YUN KOU_ βρήκε πολύ άσχημο καιρό στο Isla Mujeres, και δεν μπόρεσε να κατεβάσει τα τρία πρώην πλοία μας, με αποτέλεσμα να αναχωρήσει για άλλο λιμάνι του Μεξικού όπυ θα μπορέσει να πραγματοποιήσει την "αποβίβαση" τους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που μου ήρθαν, μπήκαν στο λιμάνι Isla Mujeres στη δύση του ηλίου στις 01/01/2018. ΄΄Εκαναν καλό ποδαρικό στην εταιραία *ULTRACARGA* . Φωτο αύριο που θα κατέβω Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες τα *Ultracarga I, II & III* προορίζονται για τις γραμμές Isla Mujeres - Puerto Juarez & Cozumel - Calica Punta Venado. Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια .....ελπίζω οι γραμμές να ανταποδώσουν και να τους ξανά δούμε πάλι να αγοράζουν.

ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ-Κ-100-01-01-2018.jpg
Εδώ το  Ultracarga II (e.x Βασιλική Κ)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή μου..... τι να λέμε τώρα, πριν επτά (7) ολάκερους μήνες, στις αρχές του περασμένου Ιουνίου, είχαμε γράψει για αυτές τις γραμμές που θα δουλέψουν τα πλοία μας (και με παραπομπές σε χάρτες), όταν κανείς ακόμα δεν γνώριζε καν για την πώληση των πλοίων στο Μεξικό.




> Πρόκειται για την εταιρεία _ULTRAMAR_ _(εδώ)_ η οποία όπως διαβάζουμε στην ιστοσελίδα της διαθέτει δεκατέσσερα "Passenger Ferry" και δραστηριοποιείται στις γραμμή _Playa del Carmen - Cozumel_ (γνωστή σε εμάς αφού εκεί δουλεύει και το TRANSCARIBE I - πρώην ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VII) αλλά και λίγο βορειότερα στην γραμμή _Cancun - Isla Mujeres_.
> 
> Λογικά λοιπόν (και κρατώντας πάντα τις απαραίτητες επιφυλάξεις μέχρι να είμαστε βέβαιοι) σε αυτές τις γραμμές θα δουλέψουν και τα δύο μας πλοία για την εταιρεία _ULTRAMAR_.


Άστους άλλους να ψάχνονται παλικάρι μου , και όσο για φωτογραφίες από τα τρία πλοία μας στο Μεξικό, _εδώ πάρα πολλές_ !!!

.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλοι μου το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι καμμία σχέση με Αφρική κ την κατάσταση στην οποία βλέπουμε τις παντόφλες που έχουν πάει εκεί.
Η περιοχή αυτή του Μεξικού είναι πασίγνωστη γιά τον ακριβό τουρισμό οπότε τα ξενιτεμένα μας θα διατηρούνται μιά χαρά.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ultracarga IΙ (e.x Βασιλική Κ) στο Μεξικό την ώρα που ξεφορτώνονται από το _XIANG YUN KOU. 

_ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ-Κ-105-01-01-2018.jpg

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ultracarga II (e.x Βασιλική Κ) ξεκίνησε σήμερα τα δρομολόγια του από το Isla Mujeres στο Cozumel. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τελικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν το πλοίο έχει δουλέψει καθόλου σε κανονικά δρομολόγια μέχρι σήμερα στο Μεξικό. Στο shipspotting ανέβηκε μία φρεσκοτάτη φωτογραφία του που το δείχνει _να καταπλέει στο Isla Mujeres_ μόλις πριν τέσσερις ημέρες, την 30η Αυγούστου.

Στο σχόλιο δε που την συνοδεύει, αν το μεταφράζω σωστά, αναφέρεται ότι τους προηγούμενους τέσσερις μήνες ήταν αγκυροβολημένο στο Cozumel όπου έκανε δοκιμές (???), και πήγε στο Isla Mujeres προκειμένου να δρομολογηθεί εκεί.

----------

